# Pokemon X&Y Leaked! Nintendo Sends Retrieval Man



## LightyKD (Oct 4, 2013)

_




_

On October 12 Nintendo is set to release Pokemon X and Pokemon Y for the 3DS worldwide. The reason for the worldwide launch is to stop any game spoiling leaks happening, imports from being necessary, and the inevitable slew of images and videos appearing on the web in territories that didn’t have the game yet like has happened in the past.

A worldwide launch certainly helps, but the game still managed to leak last week. One gamer in particular, known only by his Instagram name of Kosthedin, has been sharing images and videos of Pokemon X regularly. However, that all stopped yesterday as Nintendo took action, which resulted in a prompt removal of all of his Pokemon related content.

Source


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 4, 2013)

even ROCKSTAR didn't go this far. They must be absolutely pissed


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 4, 2013)

Dunno why they're so up in arms about it. Same game it's been for the last 15 fucking years, after all. Not like getting it early is gonna ruin some crucial plot point or anything.


----------



## Osha (Oct 4, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> Dunno why they're so up in arms about it. Same game it's been for the last 15 fucking years, after all. Not like getting it early is gonna ruin some crucial plot point or anything.


 
They wanted to make it a worldwide release, I would be pissed off too if people got my game 2 weeks in advance and ruined the surprise.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 4, 2013)

Nintendo's pussies are bleeding today, they better get some tampons.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 4, 2013)

Lol should have kept his trap shut and enjoyed the game while he could.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 4, 2013)

Osha said:


> They wanted to make it a worldwide release, I would be pissed off too if people got my game 2 weeks in advance and ruined the surprise.


 
What surprise? That there's some new pokemon? That we have to catch 'em all, that at some point a team of some sorts will show up to do douchey stuff and take over the world (OF COURSE!) and we'll just save the world while we're in the area as some sort of side quest? That there are 8 badges to collect? At this point I could open my own badge dealership. So unless the big reveal is that this game is wildly different to every other paint by numbers pokemon sequel, Nintendo really don't have much to complain about if you ask me.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 4, 2013)

Ah, right. "Retrieval Man."






Looks like Nintendo learned their lesson about "half measures."


----------



## Osha (Oct 4, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> What surprise? That there's some new pokemon? That we have to catch 'em all, that at some point a team of some sorts will show up to do douchey stuff and take over the world (OF COURSE!) and we'll just save the world while we're in the area as some sort of side quest? That there are 8 badges to collect? At this point I could open my own badge dealership. So unless the big reveal is that this game is wildly different to every other paint by numbers pokemon sequel, Nintendo really don't have much to complain about if you ask me.


 
It's not a matter of plot or anything, it's a matter of principle, if you can't understand that, there's a problem.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 4, 2013)

Osha said:


> It's not a matter of plot or anything, it's a matter of principle, if you can't understand that, there's a problem.


 
I'm aware of the principles, I'm choosing to ignore them for comic effect.


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 4, 2013)

Don't mess with Nintendo or they'll send their assassins after you.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 4, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Ah, right. "Retrieval Man."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Retrieval Man would make a nice name for a reality show.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 4, 2013)

They didn't sue anyone? Could have been more extreme about it.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> They didn't sue anyone? Could have been more extreme about it.


 
If they wanted to sue, they'd only be able to sue the store that broke street date, for the guy bought it legally with his money. No one made him sign a waiver that could've stopped him from leaking.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 4, 2013)

Serephyx said:


> If they wanted to sue, they'd only be able to sue the store that broke street date for the guy bought it legally with his money. No one made him sign a waiver that could've stopped him from leaking.


 
They could make an argument for damages done with the leaked pictures. I am not saying it would go through, but they could have done it.


----------



## Celice (Oct 4, 2013)

I dunno--this sounds like some random fan-hype rumour that you see in every popular game series.

Still waiting for Nintendo to get back to me about loogi real 2014


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 4, 2013)

I wonder if he gets it back on October 12.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 4, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> I'm aware of the principles, I'm choosing to ignore them for comic effect.


----------



## tbgtbg (Oct 4, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> They could make an argument for damages done with the leaked pictures. I am not saying it would go through, but they could have done it.



I could sue you for emotional distress due to your avatar, but it would be laughed out of court. (I don't really have anything against your av, just wanted an example)


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 4, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> I could sue you for emotional distress due to your avatar, but it would be laughed out of court. (I don't really have anything against your av, just wanted an example)


 
In this day and age you can sue someone over anything...but I am Crystal the Glaceon D:


----------



## redact (Oct 4, 2013)

[insert rom link request]


----------



## Harsky (Oct 4, 2013)

At least they're trying to plug up the spoilers. At least it's not like NSMB Wii where they tracked down the person who dumped the ISO and slapped a massive fine.


----------



## joelv6 (Oct 4, 2013)

me like new black charizard and commercial


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 4, 2013)

Jesus Christ it's 2013.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 4, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> They could make an argument for damages done with the leaked pictures. I am not saying it would go through, but they could have done it.


 
No they can't.

There is literally no rule breaking here involving this guy. Shop? Yeah maybe. But this guy alone? Nope.

He should have just gave Nintendo the finger and said "listen, I paid for this legally. You have no right to take it away".

Is he uploading pictures? Sure. But the only people who's surprises are being spoiled by this, is the people who are going looking for it. Just you know, have an ounce of restraint and not click his instagram or anything. Problem solved. But Nintendo could take down the images not for damages, but because of copyright claim.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Oct 4, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> Jesus Christ it's 2013.


 
Yes, yes it is.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 4, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> No they can't.
> 
> There is literally no rule breaking here involving this guy. Shop? Yeah maybe. But this guy alone? Nope.
> 
> ...


 
Could make the argument, implying if Nintendo really wanted to waste the court time and money they could make that argument. Am I saying it's a good idea or that it would go through? Hell no, but considering the countless pointless lawsuits from other companies have done, who knows. 
My point was more that Nintendo could have easily made this whole situation more extremely than they did. Personally I say it's a bit extremely for them to send a dude just to pick up the game, but I guess they really don't want leaks that badly.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 4, 2013)

Personally, I think this is mostly nintendo being scared of leaked roms. If they don't act to something like this, what's any other employee going to prevent from uploading the game to a torrent site?


ShadowSoldier said:


> He should have just gave Nintendo the finger and said "listen, I paid for this legally. You have no right to take it away".


 
It isn't legally available for purchase yet, so that argument wouldn't make much sense. Not to mention that the store would no doubt fire him ON THE SPOT for such an attitude (you don't really think game companies ship their games to stores where employees think they have the right to prepurchase and share things ahead of the official launch, right?).


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 4, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> Personally, I think this is mostly nintendo being scared of leaked roms. If they don't act to something like this, what's any other employee going to prevent from uploading the game to a torrent site?
> 
> 
> It isn't legally available for purchase yet, so that argument wouldn't make much sense. Not to mention that the store would no doubt fire him ON THE SPOT for such an attitude (you don't really think game companies ship their games to stores where employees think they have the right to prepurchase and share things ahead of the official launch, right?).


 
He bought it from the store, that his friend worked at, and his friend sold the game.

But if the store leaks it early, that's the stores fault, not the consumer. If he paid for it, that's the stores fault. Nintendo should have just said "dammit". And pass it off.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 4, 2013)

Ouch...my bad. Sorry. I somehow missed over the part that it wasn't the game shop employee but a friend of one (it's 6AM over here).


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 4, 2013)

mercluke said:


> [insert rom link request]


 

I haven't banned anyone in months. I'd love the opportunity


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 4, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> Jesus Christ it's 2013.


 

You don't say.


----------



## ForteGospel (Oct 4, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> He bought it from the store, that his friend worked at, and his friend sold the game.
> 
> But if the store leaks it early, that's the stores fault, not the consumer. If he paid for it, that's the stores fault. Nintendo should have just said "dammit". And pass it off.


he  gave up his own copy willingly, and when i mean willingly i mean if he didnt nintendo would have sue the store, which would have lead to the firing of his friend, chances are the store would have sue his friend for doing an action that was against the interests of the store while working there


----------



## chartube12 (Oct 4, 2013)

The article claims the game was shipped too early by mistake. I am calling bs on that. Each main series game has had shipments shipped 2-3 weeks ahead of launch since pokemon gold and silver. I know several stores not far from me who have always had the main games weeks early. Only one of them has been willing to break street dates, however and that's because they are only open on weekends and trying to maximizing their profits. So I don't believe the gamestop having it in stock early was a mistake, Nintendo saying that to shift blame away.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 4, 2013)

I am going to go ahead and say I don't believe any of this.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 4, 2013)

Retieval Mankind's Pokemon Batman! 



Pokemon? Srs Bzns. Spoiling? Punishable by death... Death by BataPokerang


----------



## Zarxrax (Oct 4, 2013)

Why the heck would nintendo even ship it out that far in advance? That screams to me that its just asking for someone to play it ahead of time. I mean, cant they schedule to have it delivered a few days before launch?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 4, 2013)

Zarxrax said:


> Why the heck would nintendo even ship it out that far in advance? That screams to me that its just asking for someone to play it ahead of time. I mean, cant they schedule to have it delivered a few days before launch?


...You're joking right?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 4, 2013)

Actually i would do the same thing but firing someone cause of that is too much hardcore(for me) imo.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 4, 2013)

after reading the source and the source of the source, I have a hard time believing if this actually happened or just the guy spinning bs to get attention



the_randomizer said:


> You don't say.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 4, 2013)

How is this a front page-worthy post? It's a blatant copy-paste with no original input _(forbidden by the staff some time back)_, the formatting is all over the place and the original hotlinks are still there, not to mention that half of it is pure conjuncture and the owner of the leaked copy may very well release more material because why shouldn't he? He legally purchased the game and can do whatever the hell he feels like doing with it and there's nothing Nintendo can do to stop him - the lack of fresh screenshots could be coincidental.

*EDIT: *Redacted as the staff now edited the post, well done!


----------



## Arras (Oct 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> How is this a front page-worthy post? It's a blatant copy-paste with no original input _(forbidden by the staff some time back)_, the formatting is all over the place and the original hotlinks are still there, not to mention that half of it is pure conjuncture and the owner of the leaked copy may very well release more material because why shouldn't he?* He legally purchased the game and can do whatever the hell he feels like doing with it* and there's nothing Nintendo can do to stop him - the lack of fresh screenshots could be coincidental.


According to the article he chose to give it back to the store to try to make sure his friend didn't get fired. I suppose that's not directly Nintendo taking his game, yes, but it still leads to him not having it. I'll agree on the front page-worthiness though.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Oct 4, 2013)

If none of you noticed already this the first Pokemon game on the 3DS and the first Pokemon game that might not be fully pirated like the other Pokemon games + they want to increase sales and keep fans expecting something great , and yes I know it will be the same ol shit we always play


----------



## MegaBassBX (Oct 4, 2013)

Foxi4
"Dr.Klaw always had a thing for pussies..."


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 4, 2013)

Arras said:


> According to the article he chose to give it back to the store to try to make sure his friend didn't get fired. I suppose that's not directly Nintendo taking his game, yes, but it still leads to him not having it. I'll agree on the front page-worthiness though.


 
Fair enough, the entire article being pure conjuncture and perhaps the work of someone's fantasy is still an issue though.  If it is true then I missed that part - I merely skim-read it at which point I had the _"wait, this is a copy-paste"_ premonition.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 4, 2013)

>How to find and post news
>How this "news" was posted

Also: Please consider not using dark text when submitting to the USN


----------



## GalatasarayEken (Oct 4, 2013)

lol looks something like this


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 4, 2013)

I bet the information is still easily available. Can't censor the whole internet...
I already read my fill of leaks so either way I'm not disappointed. But maybe this is why there are so many leaked screenshots and yet not a single YouTube video...


----------



## Fat D (Oct 4, 2013)

Osha said:


> It's not a matter of plot or anything, it's a matter of principle, if you can't understand that, there's a problem.


A matter of a vile principle. The very idea of street dates, delayed launches etc. is wholly repulsive to me. You have something ready to bring to the market, then bring it to the market. The game is finished, it is out in stores, people could buy it if you let them. And why? So that everyone is treated equally? Yes, nobody is being treated better than you, but if you look only at yourself, you are still, even if you were in the last area to be supplied, getting it worse than without a limitation. And choosing whether to view spoilers is your own freaking responsibility, not something the creator of the work should have to do for you.


----------



## Zeliga (Oct 4, 2013)

Ughh... Why does gamefreak even give free review copies. -_- thats just freaking stupid because you cant trust anyone


----------



## porkiewpyne (Oct 4, 2013)

Rokusho said:


> Ughh... Why does gamefreak even give free review copies. -_- thats just freaking stupid because you cant trust anyone


So the games can be reviewed?


----------



## Zeliga (Oct 4, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> So the games can be reviewed?


 
No, not at all its only to play the game not the leak stuff on the web its like early access I think


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 4, 2013)

at least they didn't "silence" they guy permanently


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 4, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> after reading the source and the source of the source, I have a hard time believing if this actually happened or just the guy spinning bs to get attention



The guy removed all his photos and he said he does NOT have the game anymore. most instagram users are dying for attention or else they wouldn't have joined instagram. Why would he delete all his Pokemon 3DS photos and replace them with "GOT NINTENDO'd" and said he doesn't have the game anymore. Doesn't he want to show more leaked photos to get more attention?


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 4, 2013)

Welp, saw that coming.

It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Oct 4, 2013)

Serephyx said:


> If they wanted to sue, they'd only be able to sue the store that broke street date, for the guy bought it legally with his money. No one made him sign a waiver that could've stopped him from leaking.


 
This is assuming he isn't using a review copy.  If he is, THEN they can sue him.


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Oct 4, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> I haven't banned anyone in months. I'd love the opportunity


----------



## porkiewpyne (Oct 4, 2013)

SolidSnake95 said:


> -snip-


Not sure you know what that meme means........


----------



## Zeliga (Oct 4, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> Not sure you know what that meme means........


 
Pssst me neither


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 4, 2013)

anyway I hate leaks of any kind (except roms well sometimes) spoils the fun especially in Pokemon


----------



## Mario92 (Oct 4, 2013)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> even ROCKSTAR didn't go this far. They must be absolutely pissed


Maybe becouse game was also around every torrent site week before release? Getting one physical copy back wouldn't have helped at all. I haven't seen any new Pokemon game roms at any popular torrent site and only flashcard is so expensive that only few people actually have it.


----------



## Chocolina (Oct 5, 2013)

I see why Nintendo took action if they believed this was the only leaked copy as the potential exists that someone could copy it and leak it to the internet for pirates. But for things like "To protect spoilers" is so silly.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 5, 2013)

X and Y is going to be like a drug to the Pokéholics outhere



this video has a secret 6th gen pokemon in it


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Oct 5, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> In this day and age you can sue someone over anything...but I am Crystal the Glaceon D:


 
Glaceon is Nintendo's property. THAT'S COPYRIGHT INFRINGEMENT!!1!!11!1!!  Now I want 90 ga-billion dollars in denominations of $50 and $100 bills!!!


----------



## Necron (Oct 5, 2013)

There is a store that is already selling them. Heck, I think they are almost sold-out.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Oct 5, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> X and Y is going to be like a drug to the Pokéholics outhere
> 
> 
> 
> this video has a secret 6th gen pokemon in it




Also on 3:04 spoiler the megaform of pikachu


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 5, 2013)

I guess you people like spoilers then, but some people don't.

Nintendo did the right thing.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 5, 2013)

People caring about spoilers in a Pokemon game?

Can I get a steak with my sides?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 5, 2013)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> even ROCKSTAR didn't go this far. They must be absolutely pissed


when it comes to pokemon you better believe they are!


----------



## Arras (Oct 5, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> People caring about spoilers in a Pokemon game?
> 
> Can I get a steak with my sides?


Some people like being surprised by whatever they find in the bushes or cities they come across. Although I'll agree that the story is probably not even worth spoiling.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 5, 2013)

Arras said:


> Some people like being surprised by whatever they find in the bushes or cities they come across. Although I'll agree that the story is probably not even worth spoiling.


 

Spoiler alert: It's probably about 100+ junk Pokemon, a couple good ones, and then legendaries.

They'll just look like Digimon rejects or be the bottom-of-the-barrel picks from leftover generations.

I should be hired as a Pokemon dev this shit is easy.


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 5, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Spoiler alert: It's probably about 100+ junk Pokemon, a couple good ones, and then legendaries.
> 
> They'll just look like Digimon rejects or be the bottom-of-the-barrel picks from leftover generations.
> 
> I should be hired as a Pokemon dev this shit is easy.


I always though Pokemon devs were just kindergarten kids that were asked to draw something they thought would be a cool monster.


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 6, 2013)

I like how this thread is one day younger and has 3000 more views than GTA's offline thread.

Back on topic. I'm really not surprised; when something has this many fans, someone will always leak some footage and tell the world about it. Sorry if I'm copying the last 40 comments, but it's true. I saw another thread on here about something like this...


----------

